# Wii remote clones on ShopTemp good quality?



## fartos32 (Apr 7, 2010)

I was thinking of buying a Wii remote clone from ShopTemp since the original ones in Australia are usually around $60-70 from retail stores eg. EB games, JB HI-FI.

I was wondering if they would last like the oficial ones do or would they break in a months time?


----------

